# Help please



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I did it. I bugged everyone all winter as to which unit to buy. I bought the Humminbird 898si combo. I went bird because they treated me so good all winter with my dumb questions. One guy at Lowrance told me, "I don't know what to tell you," when I asked him a question. Now I need advise on a mount. I am going with the heavy duty Ram mount. does anyone know how tall it is? Another question is where to mount the puck. You can get a bracket to mount it to the back of the depth finder, but I am not sure if it will get a good signal. It will be blocked by the unit and the windshield. How clear of space does it need? Now, I promise, one last question, which lake chip. I bass fish all Ohio lakes. Thanks for all of your help, Chopper.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Any help would be appreciated, please.


----------

